# Are you disappointed when knitters aren't friendly?



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been traveling a lot lately which means lots of time in airport lounges and on airplanes. 

As soon as I see someone knitting, my eyes light up, I sit a little straighter and try to get a peek at what they're knitting. Most of the time, if it doesn't look like I'm interrupting, I'll start up a conversation, asking what they're knitting, the yarn, etc. 

Twice in the past month, I've been sitting near another knitter who had no interest in chatting. No knitting talk, no 'here take a look', nothing. I find I'm more disappointed than I would be if a non-knitter blew me off. 

Do I have unrealistic expectations that people who are knitting in public will like to talk about their knitting?


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Im one of those people who talks to everyone, in the grocery store, at the doctors, my kids are always embarrassed by me. But I consider strangers as a friend I havent met yet! 
Not everyone is outgoing, thats a fact, and some knitting needs concentration, so maybe thats the issue there.
Dont get your feelings hurt, just knit and have fun, in spite of the Gloomy Gerties!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

lcunitz said:


> I've been traveling a lot lately which means lots of time in airport lounges and on airplanes.
> 
> As soon as I see someone knitting, my eyes light up, I sit a little straighter and try to get a peek at what they're knitting. Most of the time, if it doesn't look like I'm interrupting, I'll start up a conversation, asking what they're knitting, the yarn, etc.
> 
> ...


I have gotten the same feeling before. I've even felt as though they're almost afraid I'm stalking them or something. I guess part of it is just the paranoia based on the times we live in... it's really a shame, but it's understandable.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Im one of those people who talks to everyone, in the grocery store, at the doctors, my kids are always embarrassed by me. But I consider strangers as a friend I havent met yet!
> Not everyone is outgoing, thats a fact, and some knitting needs concentration, so maybe thats the issue there.
> Dont get your feelings hurt, just knit and have fun, in spite of the Gloomy Gerties!


My whole family is like that - we talk to everyone. One of my daughter's friends swear that whenever they are out in a restaurant, if she's left alone for a minute, she knows everything about everyone at the surrounding tables. Yeah, sometimes people seem to be want to be left alone. It's no skin off my nose. Sometimes I feel like that too.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Keep in mind, the other person IS a stranger.
You do not know what is going on in their lives.
I was knitting in the airport a while back --- on my way to a funeral.
Had other things on my mind and knitting is a stress releaver.
So next time, apologize nicely for interrupting and wish them a peaceful day/journey.

Also not everyone is a chatty person. 
And was mentioned - the times we live in now - being cautious/on guard is the norm. 
JMHO.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Perhaps an introduction such as. "That looks (beautiful, interesting, love the yarn, pattern, etc.) adjective. When you are at a place in your count where you can stop, I would love to talk about it." Then wait for them to get to that place and look up!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

To be honest, if I'm knitting in public, it may mean I'm stressed and I'm trying to find my happy place. So whether I'm conversational or not depends on my mood and why I'm knitting. That being said, I'll be polite. (plus lots of people that strike up conversations about knitting aren't knitters and I find myself answering a lot of questions I don't want to... like "do you sell that?" ) 

That being said, if I see another knitter and catch their eye, I'll frequently give them a brief wave with my current WIP


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've never actually run across this problem, but I guess it's just a matter of personalities, and you have to admit that it's our differences that make the world go roung.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

All good points, but I agree that it is still disappointing to miss the opportunity to share my passion with someone who might "get it". Talking to people who are not knitters about my work is not so fun, but finding another knitter is a treat I look forward to..


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Everyone is different, my lifetime job made me outgoing but not everyone is the same & I think more so nowadays people are more cautious. Never mind......keep knitting )


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> I've been traveling a lot lately which means lots of time in airport lounges and on airplanes.
> 
> As soon as I see someone knitting, my eyes light up, I sit a little straighter and try to get a peek at what they're knitting. Most of the time, if it doesn't look like I'm interrupting, I'll start up a conversation, asking what they're knitting, the yarn, etc.
> 
> ...


Funny - I think the same thing - that all knitters are friendly and want to talk about our love of knitting. I have run into very few unfriendly knitters, mostly I am met with enthusiasm and an eager response to chatting and sharing patterns, etc. I am always careful not to be interrupting as well.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I have to pay attention to what I am doing unless it is just all knit so maybe they were concentrating on their project . I was in my knitting group last week and didn't talk much because I really had to pay attention to pattern change


----------



## Di19 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yesterday I saw someone crocheting while they were waiting for their vehicle to be serviced...asked what she was doing and we struck up a quick conversation. As previous people have said, it will all depend on what is going on in the other person's life and they just might not like talking to strangers. Most love to share their passion though. I do have to admit - I went to a lys once for a knitter's night and did not know a single person there. When I joined the group not one knitter said 'hi' (even the store owner ignored me) and I felt quite uncomfortable. As a result I never shopped in that store. It just happens sometimes but don't let this time stop you from conversing with other knitters. If you ever happen to catch me knitting in public I will probably talk your ear off!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lcunitz said:


> I've been traveling a lot lately which means lots of time in airport lounges and on airplanes.
> 
> As soon as I see someone knitting, my eyes light up, I sit a little straighter and try to get a peek at what they're knitting. Most of the time, if it doesn't look like I'm interrupting, I'll start up a conversation, asking what they're knitting, the yarn, etc.
> 
> ...


Haven't you seen the t-shit .. Shut up I'm counting...


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

I fine most knitter a glad to talk about there knitting.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I, too, love talking to other knitters if/when I see them knitting. You would think at least that the other person might've said, "I'm sorry, I really just don't feel like talking right now," or something like that. Just to be snubbed is hurtful and rude. Although having said all that, I do have to say that you shouldn't let it bother you (for more than a minute, anyway) because you just have to chalk it up to the fact that there are rude people in this world and that's all there is to it. Don't let another person's actions influence how you feel; that is the best defense. 

Now at the LYS where no one even talked to the lady who showed up, that is just downright rude. When I'm in a situation like that, if I see that no one has talked to a newcomer, I will at least try to catch her eye and say Hi or speak to her if we are close enough. The owner/manager of the yarn shop (I feel) has the responsibility of making sure everyone feels welcome. She could've at least greeted her and perhaps even introduced her to another knitter who she knew to be a friendly person. That's called common courtesy and is sorely lacking in this day and age. Well, the shop ended up suffering of it. She lost the business of that knitter.

Maybe I feel a little strongly about this one because I can relate to it. I have many times gone into my LYS and there is a place to sit and knit, anytime the store is open. I have tried to spark up conversations a few times and have been snubbed a couple of times. In a LYS, where you would think people who are there come to congregate and talk about their knitting! Even if they're only there to buy yarn, what knitter doesn't like talking about her knitting? Oh, well, chalk it up to people just not practicing common courtesy nowadays. But don't let it hurt your feelings.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually, I'm less likely to interrupt a knitter, who may be counting stitches or focusing on the stitch pattern. Though I tend not to approach people who appear engrossed in anything.

My mother was very accomplished in both knitting and crocheting, she rarely used patterns. I learned very early to NOT interrupt her until she completed a row/round.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> I, too, love talking to other knitters if/when I see them knitting. You would think at least that the other person might've said, "I'm sorry, I really just don't feel like talking right now," or something like that. Just to be snubbed is hurtful and rude. Although having said all that, I do have to say that you shouldn't let it bother you (for more than a minute, anyway) because you just have to chalk it up to the fact that there are rude people in this world and that's all there is to it. Don't let another person's actions influence how you feel; that is the best defense.
> 
> Now at the LYS where no one even talked to the lady who showed up, that is just downright rude. When I'm in a situation like that, if I see that no one has talked to a newcomer, I will at least try to catch her eye and say Hi or speak to her if we are close enough. The owner/manager of the yarn shop (I feel) has the responsibility of making sure everyone feels welcome. She could've at least greeted her and perhaps even introduced her to another knitter who she knew to be a friendly person. That's called common courtesy and is sorely lacking in this day and age. Well, the shop ended up suffering of it. She lost the business of that knitter.
> 
> Maybe I feel a little strongly about this one because I can relate to it. I have many times gone into my LYS and there is a place to sit and knit, anytime the store is open. I have tried to spark up conversations a few times and have been snubbed a couple of times. In a LYS, where you would think people who are there come to congregate and talk about their knitting! Even if they're only there to buy yarn, what knitter doesn't like talking about her knitting? Oh, well, chalk it up to people just not practicing common courtesy nowadays. But don't let it hurt your feelings.


I think it's rude to interrupt. If you are reading a book do you like someone to just come up in the middle and ask you what you are reading? I don't.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

When I travel by plane I am generally with my husband. I also like to read or knit. My husband is self-employed and a lot of times people think that means he or I are available 24/7, so we are accommodating to neighbor who comes by Saturday afternoon. So, when we travel, we tend to keep to ourselves. So, I probably AM the knitter people find snobby. I'm not snobby. I'm just private. I would talk to someone who came up to me. I wouldn't snub them, but, I might talk very long. Aside from being private, I HATE to fly, but sometimes you have to, so, I would be stressed about flying. When you already have your own business and can be interrupted at dinner out, or other places, once we get out of town we simply prefer to connect with each other. It's more of a case of simply liking to be quiet. It's not that we aren't friendly people, we are. But together time is very important to us, too.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

At group meetings, I try to make sure no one is sitting alone. I always try to make people feel welcome. If I went to a group that had people that did not make an effort to introduce or make me feel welcome, I think that would be a group of people that I could do without! 
Usually a knitter who welcomes conversation will be glancing up from her work and smiling at anyone looking at her. Most do. I have received neat patterns and great ideas from strangers.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

cattdages said:


> All good points, but I agree that it is still disappointing to miss the opportunity to share my passion with someone who might "get it". Talking to people who are not knitters about my work is not so fun, but finding another knitter is a treat I look forward to..


I agree.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I think it's rude to interrupt. If you are reading a book do you like someone to just come up in the middle and ask you what you are reading? I don't.


I'm with WindingRoad on this. So, you see someone - a stranger - with whom you have a common interest and you contact them. Then, when they don't show any interest in continued conversation, you judge them to be unfriendly! So what?! Big deal. Being talkative does not mean friendship, and labeling people who don't want to "play the conversation game" as unfriendly only means you want what you want when you want it and don't care how another may feel.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I LOVE talking to people......I am in the house all the time with just the trees/leaves outside to talk to so when I run into someone knitting or crocheting I am always interested and most the timepeople will talk and if they don't want to....I'll find someone else!!

Well.....actually if they are reading a book I want to know about I'll ask their opinion and if they want to be left alone......so be it .


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Perhaps you were just unlucky and found 2 shy knitters.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry double post, didn't think I pressed the send button properly but I had.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

gr8 said:


> I'm with WindingRoad on this. So, you see someone - a stranger - with whom you have a common interest and you contact them. Then, when they don't show any interest in continued conversation, you judge them to be unfriendly! So what?! Big deal. Being talkative does not mean friendship, and labeling people who don't want to "play the conversation game" as unfriendly only means you want what you want when you want it and don't care how another may feel.


Well, that was a strong response. I don't force myself on them or stomp away if they don't put everything aside and talk for an hour. I just open with a friendly, "that looks interesting, or pretty" and hope they want to chat.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Why would anyone assume that knitters (or crocheters) are more friendly than anyone else? We all have our own personalities, good or bad.

I'm an introvert, and walking up to a complete stranger to start a conversation is something I'd never do. I also don't like being disturbed when I'm concentrating on something - whether it's reading a book, listening to music, or knitting. To me, it's rude. 

If I look at you, I might talk to you, but if I'm keeping my head down and focusing on what I'm doing - I don't want to be bothered. It doesn't mean I'm unfriendly, but I might have a deadline, I might be stressed, have a headache, in a bad mood, etc.

Even DH knows enough to leave me alone when I'm knitting.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Not everyone is friendly. I am one of those people who like to strike up a conversation with people anywhere I go. I always try to smile at people. Most not only return the smile, but will keep up a conversation with me. If they are not interested in talking, I don't push it. When I am knitting or crocheting out in public, if someone starts talking to me, I am happy to stop working and talk. Sometimes they ask me if I sell my work which gives me a chance to get an order. I sell more things that way. No more bazaars for me because I sell more privately than I do at bazaars.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

I get excited to see someone knitting also. Like you I am interested to see what they are making and would like to chat a bit. Most of the people I meet are happy to talk. A few aren't. Just leave those alone. Keep being friendly though, this world needs people like you!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I am fascinated by the responses and love that there are two very different sides to this. I actually tend to be an introvert myself and sometimes use knitting as a bridge to open a conversation to others. 

I am a bit confused by the term 'rude' from several readers. I would understand "it makes me uncomfortable' or 'I don't like when people bother me" etc., but I'm not sure I get why someone saying hello is rude (unless, of course, they won't shut up and keep intruding). I'm willing to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lcunitz said:


> Well, that was a strong response. I don't force myself on them or stomp away if they don't put everything aside and talk for an hour. I just open with a friendly, "that looks interesting, or pretty" and hope they want to chat.


Then why are you complaining. It wasn't a strong response it was her opinion.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would be disappointed too. It's the same for me when I talk about someone's dog. I always say they are beautiful but sometimes people aren't friendly.

I love your blog!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lcunitz said:


> I am fascinated by the responses and love that there are two very different sides to this. I actually tend to be an introvert myself and sometimes use knitting as a bridge to open a conversation to others.
> 
> I am a bit confused by the term 'rude' from several readers. I would understand "it makes me uncomfortable' or 'I don't like when people bother me" etc., but I'm not sure I get why someone saying hello is rude (unless, of course, they won't shut up and keep intruding). I'm willing to be convinced otherwise.


It's rude because you are interrupting them when they are doing something, knitting, reading, talking ( I hate that one) or anything else.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

When I was in another country recently I had what I thought was an unpleasant experience with a woman who had her knit items on display at the local farmer's market. I stopped to admire her work. I noticed that some of her hats with roll brims were very stiff. I chatted with her for a minute then I asked her out of curiosity how she got her hats so stiff. She immediately switched to "unfriendly mode." She wouldn't tell me how she did it. When I asked her why, she said something like then you could go and make one just like it. I mentioned to her that I don't knit for a living and if I did I wouldn't be competition with her anyway since I live 5000 miles away. I thought it was a very strange conversation.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Sine said:


> When I was in another country recently I had what I thought was an unpleasant experience with a woman who had her knit items on display at the local farmer's market. I stopped to admire her work. I noticed that some of her hats with roll brims were very stiff. I chatted with her for a minute then I asked her out of curiosity how she got her hats so stiff. She immediately switched to "unfriendly mode." She wouldn't tell me how she did it. When I asked her why, she said something like then you could go and make one just like it. I mentioned to her that I don't knit for a living and if I did I wouldn't be competition with her anyway since I live 5000 miles away. I thought it was a very strange conversation.


Many people won't even give a family member the recipe for Great Aunt Maddy's stuffing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

When I knit in public I seem to gather a lot of attention. Think it is my technique. I find folks are willing to talk while I am knitting. I don't have any problem with talking while knitting. I usually try to be working on something that doesn't take a lot of attention.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> I've been traveling a lot lately which means lots of time in airport lounges and on airplanes.
> 
> As soon as I see someone knitting, my eyes light up, I sit a little straighter and try to get a peek at what they're knitting. Most of the time, if it doesn't look like I'm interrupting, I'll start up a conversation, asking what they're knitting, the yarn, etc.
> 
> ...


I guess I would be one of those people who is not friendly in your eyes. When I'm knitting I am not chatting to anyone including my own family or the cat. It's my happy time for me away from the real world for a short period of time.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

It is not rude to compliment someone on their craft. What would be rude is to insist on being chatty if the other person does not seem so inclined. Most times even if the other person does not want conversation she/he will acknowledge the compliment and carry on. That is perfectly alright on every level. You have been kind and then considerate. It's all good. Don't have hurt feelings. You sound like a lovely person.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Sine said:


> When I was in another country recently I had what I thought was an unpleasant experience with a woman who had her knit items on display at the local farmer's market. I stopped to admire her work. I noticed that some of her hats with roll brims were very stiff. I chatted with her for a minute then I asked her out of curiosity how she got her hats so stiff. She immediately switched to "unfriendly mode." She wouldn't tell me how she did it. When I asked her why, she said something like then you could go and make one just like it. I mentioned to her that I don't knit for a living and if I did I wouldn't be competition with her anyway since I live 5000 miles away. I thought it was a very strange conversation.


You could have been staying with another craft person. How did the vendor know.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

orilliastitcher said:


> It is not rude to compliment someone on their craft. What would be rude is to insist on being chatty if the other person does not seem so inclined. Most times even if the other person does not want conversation she/he will acknowledge the compliment and carry on. That is perfectly alright on every level. You have been kind and then considerate. It's all good. Don't have hurt feelings. You sound like a lovely person.


It is rude to just walk up to someone and ask what type of yarn they are using etc. MYOB.


----------



## babyjax (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha, Winding Road! You're always so funny.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> To be honest, if I'm knitting in public, it may mean I'm stressed and I'm trying to find my happy place. So whether I'm conversational or not depends on my mood and why I'm knitting. That being said, I'll be polite. (plus lots of people that strike up conversations about knitting aren't knitters and I find myself answering a lot of questions I don't want to... like "do you sell that?" )
> 
> That being said, if I see another knitter and catch their eye, I'll frequently give them a brief wave with my current WIP


Yes, it's always important to be polite and try to gauge (knitting term!) other people's moods before approaching them, but Dragon, judging from your pix, I'd always want to approach you for a chat, you just look so friendly and sweet. On the other hand, yes I agree, that "you should sell those," which I experienced yesterday when showing off my Chicago Bears socks (a week of evening knitting) is annoying. By the time I'm done making them for my third son, I'm done with the pattern, ready to move on. Except for my little grandson Henry, tiny Bears socks.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Keep in mind, the other person IS a stranger.
> You do not know what is going on in their lives.
> I was knitting in the airport a while back --- on my way to a funeral.
> Had other things on my mind and knitting is a stress releaver.
> ...


I too once was traveling to a funeral and had a lay over. I was knitting not just because of the passing of my grandmother but because I am afraid to death of flying. Thinking back I may have had the same disposition to others as the people you met knitting. You don't know the journey people are on in life. Every one has a story and its not always happy.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I hardly ever see anyone knitting....almost everyone is on their cell phones! If you see me knitting, feel free to chat!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

A lot of people in airports are nervous about flying, and so are already in a tense and anxious mood. The knitting is probably a way of keeping their mind off of their flight. I personally do not like to talk when I am knitting as I have to focus on what I am doing so I don't mess up. I also do not like to show another knitter what I am knitting. I knit for my own pleasure, and do not feel anything I knit is good enough to possibly be judged by another more talented knitter. I would be polite and smile at you at the airport and say hi if you spoke to me, but would prefer not to chat about my knitting. For those reasons, I do not not knit in public. I am a friendly person, but not always willing to open up much about myself or what I am doing to a stranger.


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

chubs said:


> I have to pay attention to what I am doing unless it is just all knit so maybe they were concentrating on their project . I was in my knitting group last week and didn't talk much because I really had to pay attention to pattern change


Me too. Especially if it is a lace pattern.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I always take a "mindless" project with me if I'm going to be knitting in public, just in case I get interrupted. I will chat, but just for so long as I'd like to get back to my knitting.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

The only time I knit in public is when waiting on a car repair or service and/or waiting to see the doc at an appt. I've given up on the later because my doctor's office is so efficient that I rarely wait long enough to do a row (a good thing). I learned early on that people are fascinated and will ask questions so I only take mindless or unimportant knitting, that is to say knitting that I can tink or frog with no ill feelings. It's a wonderful way to meet people and promote the craft. I would never knit anything complicated in public because I can make mistakes on the simplest thing when distracted by a curious person. If I approached a knitter who seemed unfriendly, I would certainly apologize for interrupting them and walk away, but I would hope it would be the exception.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Im one of those people who talks to everyone, in the grocery store, at the doctors, my kids are always embarrassed by me. But I consider strangers as a friend I havent met yet!
> Not everyone is outgoing, thats a fact, and some knitting needs concentration, so maybe thats the issue there.
> Dont get your feelings hurt, just knit and have fun, in spite of the Gloomy Gerties!


A girl after my own heart.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

It is like, a "people" thing..... I have found "most" people responsive & happy to talk, or chat, or share a joke, a smile. I have had some fun & very memorable interactions with complete strangers. But, if someone is NOT responsive.... I know it is not me, & that they do not want to be interrupted or "share a moment". I respect their wishes, their boundaries, whatever they are. I like to think that, the odds of getting a "good" response, might be higher in knitters, but not always. 
BUT, knitters have to understand that knitting in a "public" space IS often, almost certain, to invite comments. Know & accept that, people being people: nosy, curious, seeking connection, enthusiastic, want to pass the time, etc. This begs for connection, for conversation. If, as a knitter, you do not want intrusion or interruption, just know that people will have something to say, almost always. This is the nature of people & of the situation. We are mostly social beings. People are always going to comment, mostly. You cannot control what people say or do.... but some actions DO invite comments.
Also,as the one that comments: understand, what choice does the knitter have, except to discourage talk, like these have done, if they do not want the connection, for whatever reason? Do not take it personally. Read the signs & graciously comply. 
As to "clicks"... at the local LYS, they happen in lots of situations, where a "long-standing-close" groups have met. Some welcome new-comers, some do not, because it "shakes up" the status quo, & the conversation changes: what they can discuss/share, or not, that day, with you present. Find a group that is more open, friendly, easy-going, like you are. You cannot be happy in this closed one, nor they with you. I had clicks in High School or in Dance Groups, or any established group. There is a "lag-time", before others know you, trust you, & accept you. 
You sound enthusiastic & supportive, but everyone sets boundaries that they do not want crossed,minute-to-minute, day-to-day & so, "do not take it personally". Knitters are human like everyone else, happy one, & crabby another.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I am disappointed when anyone is not friendly. But, I try to think they maybe they have a reason...perhaps fear, shyness, have been hurt, worried about something, personality disorder. Try to say a prayer for the unfriendly person and just move on.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I do not think it is rude to comment on someone knitting in a public place. It is rude to continue a one sided conversation if the other person does not acknowledge your interruption. I talk to lots of people, but if I don't want to be in a conversation, I would go back to my knitting and no more talking. Most people get it. There is nothing wrong about being friendly. We could use a lot more of it in this world.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it is wrong to assume a knitter is unfriendly because she/he doesn't want to chat with you, a total stranger. You are in an airport not a knitting retreat to meet other knitters. If a conversation happens it happens. If it doesn't never would I think the person is not nice.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

lcunitz said:


> I've been traveling a lot lately which means lots of time in airport lounges and on airplanes.
> 
> As soon as I see someone knitting, my eyes light up, I sit a little straighter and try to get a peek at what they're knitting. Most of the time, if it doesn't look like I'm interrupting, I'll start up a conversation, asking what they're knitting, the yarn, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Knitters run the gamut, like the rest of humanity. Some like to chat. Others are concentrating on a complicated lace pattern and chatter isn't welcome. In the airport, I've found that if I just sit near another knitter (or crochet-er) and start working on my project, she'll start to chat if she's in the mood for it.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I think it is just an individual response-some people are friendly and open and others are not interested in being friendly at all. I do not generally take the behavior as a personal affront. I sometimes think that since I am somewhat isolated and do get lonely at times that maybe I talk too much when I am out and about. Some of my overtures are good and leave me feeling good and some are not. Not long ago I was in a long line at a Walmart and I attempted to chat with the woman ahead of me starting with an innocent remark about they need to open more cash registers. She was on me like a lioness telling me I did not know her and I was too close to her and in her personal space. She was actually very aggressive in her reaction. I am almost 69 years old, clean, neat and low key so she had little reason to be so nasty but I just let it go as her problem.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Gee, Di19, why would anyone go to a knitting group and not socialize? Isn't that the point? 
As a multi generational native of NYC I learned to be taciturn as a way to find quiet and privacy in crowded, chaotic surroundings. I still have that tendency though I have lived many years in New England. Could be that was the case at the airport.
Incidentally, it is an urban myth that New Yorkers are unfriendly. They are the same mix of people you find in any town, large or small. They come from all over the world and bring their customs and culture. Sometimes an approach is misunderstood but if there is trouble, they become as united as any small town in America would.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Haven't you seen the t-shit .. Shut up I'm counting...


That was exactly what I was thinking! I really don't like to carry on conversation when I'm knitting... I lose track of where I am!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> To be honest, if I'm knitting in public, it may mean I'm stressed and I'm trying to find my happy place. So whether I'm conversational or not depends on my mood and why I'm knitting. That being said, I'll be polite. (plus lots of people that strike up conversations about knitting aren't knitters and I find myself answering a lot of questions I don't want to... like "do you sell that?" )
> 
> That being said, if I see another knitter and catch their eye, I'll frequently give them a brief wave with my current WIP


I do the same, :-D


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow that surprises me. I love listening to podcasts and they talk a lot on how friendly knitters are. Crochet people too. I wish a knitter would say something to me I certainly will be glad to talk to them. 
Maybe she hates to knit or is just learning. 
Yes I would've upset over it.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Haven't you seen the t-shit .. Shut up I'm counting...


Funny! I'm surprised that your auto correct didn't kick in. !


----------



## skwise (Dec 2, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Keep in mind, the other person IS a stranger.
> You do not know what is going on in their lives.
> I was knitting in the airport a while back --- on my way to a funeral.
> Had other things on my mind and knitting is a stress releaver.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

sandyridge said:


> I think it is just an individual response-some people are friendly and open and others are not interested in being friendly at all. I do not generally take the behavior as a personal affront. I sometimes think that since I am somewhat isolated and do get lonely at times that maybe I talk too much when I am out and about. Some of my overtures are good and leave me feeling good and some are not. Not long ago I was in a long line at a Walmart and I attempted to chat with the woman ahead of me starting with an innocent remark about they need to open more cash registers. She was on me like a lioness telling me I did not know her and I was too close to her and in her personal space. She was actually very aggressive in her reaction. I am almost 69 years old, clean, neat and low key so she had little reason to be so nasty but I just let it go as her problem.


It WAS her problem. If you did not let it go, as you so wisely did, it could have become your problem.... too much. I worked in poverty areas with kids, & adults with "short fuses".... stress, hurt, rage, worry, concerns, no money. You learn quickly, to read faces & signs. It is really not about you, at all. No judgment about you. People have "preferences".... likes & dislikes.... boundaries of different sizes, & hearts of different sizes, as the "Grinch Who Stole Christmas" mentions. Learned about "preferences" in Social Dance Classes.... partners who could, but would not dance with me! Cannot take it personally. Acceptance. Reading the signs. Paying attention. Being aware. These are the signs of our times. 
This does not mean that you should "close off" & not attempt to connect. I have had some of the most fun & rewarding conversations.... "love in moments" in the line at Safeway. We all do not like rejection or being told "no", but it is part of the "free choice" that is the "right" of the the other. Just watch the response..... the signs. You cannot read anyone's mind..... Make the effort.... with love & care & openness, acceptance of the other, then see how it is received. Some people do not "love themselves" enough to accept.... act accordingly! You just continue to be happy, in spite of it!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Most people would not think of interrupting a person who is quietly reading the newspaper, engrossed in a good book, working on an iPad or plugged into an iPod. Why would that be any different than interrupting a person who is concentrating on a knitting pattern. If the knitter looks up at you and engages you in a conversation that would be different.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was at our Community centre as we had a child's party going on, and of course I had my knitting with me. I was knitting a ladies size hat with knitted flowers, a woman sat down next to me and said the hat you are knitting is very nice but I bought this one and pulled a hat out of her bag. It was a nice hat and she said why do you knit them when you can buy them she said she couldn't see the point. I asked her how much her hat had cost and when she said she had paid £17.50 for it I said well this hat with the knitted flowers on has cost me nothing. The yarn I had used was from my odds and ends box. I had already used what I wanted for my project and was now using up the ends of the balls. She now goes to knitting classes and pops in to show me how she is doing, she said she was so glad she had spoken to me as she was enjoying herself knitting. Sadly not all people can see the sense in knitting when you can buy. Tessa28


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i never knit anything that takes a lot of concentration in public because of people talking to me. never had anyone get rude when i ask them about their projects. some people are just that way.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Interestingly, I thought you were asking about the unfriendly knitters on KP. I feel the Administration should rethink "The Attic." I feel it only brings out the cyber bullies.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

That is a good story and a good friend made for you


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Knitters are, after all, just people - although I have yet to meet one, I'm sure there are knitters who are complete jerks :- ) Had an interesting hour the other day, though...had my vehicle in for brakes and was merrily knitting away in the waiting room, a woman came in and a moment later her husband came through the door, saw me, stopped, and said "Hey, another knitter!" She was working on a mitten pattern passed down from her grandmother, and the three of us had a great time. So sometimes, I guess, knitting friendliness rubs off on one's significant other, to make up for the occasional surly knitter.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

pfoley said:


> Most people would not think of interrupting a person who is quietly reading the newspaper, engrossed in a good book, working on an iPad or plugged into an iPod. Why would that be any different than interrupting a person who is concentrating on a knitting pattern. If the knitter looks up at you and engages you in a conversation that would be different.


People understand from their own experiences, that you do not interrupt these other endeavors. They are private. People, maybe could deduce the same, but they do not know about concentration & knitting, if they have not done it. 
Also, knitting is Visible Art Creation.... intriguing & interesting. I do not believe it is seen as the same, which is one reason we are having this conversation. People respond to Art & Creation with genuine interest, & genuine interest in the creator. Art sets it apart from other endeavors. They may not know the process or understand it at all. Agreed, it can be pesky & annoying, but I still think Art evokes interest, which is why many of us can sell out work.... the good side of this same interest.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Jaan Carter shared Bizim Yol's video.
November 19 at 7:48pm ·
1:13/1:13
35,819,784 Views
Bizim Yol
October 19 · Baku, Azerbaijan ·

Am not sure if this will work! Hope it does! But it is about how our feelings pass on to others! We reflect each other's reactions. Hope it works. A happy note! We can pass on good feelings, which is why we keep being open & trying!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Jaan Carter shared Bizim Yol's video.
November 19 at 7:48pm ·
0:08/1:13
35,819,784 Views
Bizim Yol
October 19 · Baku, Azerbaijan ·

Gülm&#601;k göz&#601;ldir


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Loistec said:


> Im one of those people who talks to everyone, in the grocery store, at the doctors, my kids are always embarrassed by me. But I consider strangers as a friend I havent met yet!
> Not everyone is outgoing, thats a fact, and some knitting needs concentration, so maybe thats the issue there.
> Dont get your feelings hurt, just knit and have fun, in spite of the Gloomy Gerties!


I'm the same way. Take it as their loss.


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope I see you, icuknits, in an airplane lounge or on a plane. We will have a jolly time chatting or companionably knitting together. I love when people ask about my knitting. 

The whole reason I took up knitting was because I was traveling so much and super bored. It made me feel like I was accomplishing something on long overseas flights. What I didn't expect was all the kindness that it engendered in the people around me. Over the years I have had lovely people admire my knitting, flight attendants adjust my lighting and bring extra tea and lots and lots of smiles. 

So to all of us, I would encourage us to smile at our fellow knitters. If you meet me I guarantee a big smile back and a chat if you are up for it.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

SusieSch said:


> I hope I see you, icuknits, in an airplane lounge or on a plane. We will have a jolly time chatting or companionably knitting together. I love when people ask about my knitting.
> 
> The whole reason I took up knitting was because I was traveling so much and super bored. It made me feel like I was accomplishing something on long overseas flights. What I didn't expect was all the kindness that it engendered in the people around me. Over the years I have had lovely people admire my knitting, flight attendants adjust my lighting and bring extra tea and lots and lots of smiles.
> 
> So to all of us, I would encourage us to smile at our fellow knitters. If you meet me I guarantee a big smile back and a chat if you are up for it.


YES! Bravo! This is the good wonderful side! People do enjoy & love the creator of lovely things! Yes this is the very good side of it all!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Just like every one else, knitters are not created equal.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Several members left my knitting group because of a rude, loud, obnoxious person who talked over everyone else, interrupted conversations, thought no one's opinion was either right or important - execpt for hers, and was generally unpleasant.

Knitters are people, with all the same foibles as everyone else.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you disappointed when knitters aren't friendly? In the case of a knitter's night at a yarn store, yes. If the group isn't willing to accept and welcome new members, it shouldn't be advertised.

If someone is knitting in public, no. I am an outgoing person and will strike up a conversation at the drop of a hat. I know if I am knitting in public that there are going to be interruptions, so I bring only very simple projects that don't require concentration. And if you have knit for any length of time you know someone is going to comment on your work if you KIP. But having said that, there are days when I am so foul tempered I can't stand myself and days,that if, I were to try to talk to anyone, I know I would burst into tears and not be able to stop. So if I compliment someone's work and/or express interest and they show no interest in continuing the conversation I just assume they have their own reasons that I don't need to know and leave them to their knitting, I take no offense, nor am I disappointed. I think that if we are the ones to not want conversation, we should be up front about it in a courteous but firm way, rather than get angry, "I appreciate your interest but I really need to concentrate on this pattern." Or "thank you for the compliment, but I can't chat right now."


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

My own thought is that knitting is a comfortable and comforting craft. I believe that is why people tend to open conversations with knitters. Start the conversation with a gentle 'excuse me, may I ask you a question?' If the person declines, nothing is lost. Perhaps the person is a new wonderful friend in the making.


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Whenever I see a fellow knitter, I always go up to them and say, "So, what are you knitting?" I've never had a bad reception. Knitters are uncommonly the nicest, most collaborative bunch of people I've ever met.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd be more surprised than disappointed since we are generally such a friendly group.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Some people will engage in an activity like reading, knitting, or crocheting in a public place as a signal that they want to be left alone. If you speak to someone knitting and get a cool response, just respect that and go on with your day. Their loss!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

There are grumps every where. Look at KP, it's got it's share of grumps!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

On a cruise last May and found another knitter onboard. She was so rude to me, I couldn't believe it. I say that about 99% of other knitter's, I meet in public are friendly. If I'm knitting in public, I always try to share anything I can about my wonderful fiber craft.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Keep in mind, the other person IS a stranger.
> You do not know what is going on in their lives.
> I was knitting in the airport a while back --- on my way to a funeral.
> Had other things on my mind and knitting is a stress releaver.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Sine said:


> I noticed that some of her hats with roll brims were very stiff.


 There are many many products for stiffening hats, e.g., http://www.hatsupply.com/sizingstiffeners.htm


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Did I miss some thing? What is the attic?


----------



## grandmaroses (Nov 27, 2011)

I am one of those people who approaches a knitter and asks what are they knitting. I am knitter and I do not mind...It is just a nice jester from someone who shares a common love...it is the way I was raised...if I can share a smile or small talk I will....and will not let the way the world is now change me.


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Haven't you seen the t-shit .. Shut up I'm counting...


the R is between E and T.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm often disappointed, in general, with people these days!

What really makes me angry is the attitude of owners of LYS--although they've almost disappeared around here--and maybe partly because of their attitudes. They would NOT help if you didn't buy the pattern/yarn from them. They don't seem to realize that I would have become a loyal customer in the long term if they had been a bit more helpful and friendly! Instead it turned me off and I've been buying yarn online and finding help elsewhere instead!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Oddly, I've found yarn stores to be the most unfriendly places to try to talk with a knitter. Very cliquey.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> To be honest, if I'm knitting in public, it may mean I'm stressed and I'm trying to find my happy place. So whether I'm conversational or not depends on my mood and why I'm knitting. That being said, I'll be polite. (plus lots of people that strike up conversations about knitting aren't knitters and I find myself answering a lot of questions I don't want to... like "do you sell that?" )
> 
> That being said, if I see another knitter and catch their eye, I'll frequently give them a brief wave with my current WIP


I love your way of making tentative contact with the other knitter. May I borrow you idea?


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Sand101 said:


> I fine most knitter a glad to talk about there knitting.


That has been my experience too!


----------



## Linzee (Mar 8, 2014)

I would feel bad too. I have also been blown off in those kinds of situations, but I have tried to think maybe they have had previous bad experiences with strangers, maybe they are on their way to or home from a funeral or a medical crisis. Maybe they are loners and really want to be left alone. It is not about you, but there is something going on inside them. If you met me I would love to look and share.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Possibly they have a problem & are using the knitting to focus on something else. I have a relative who is absolutely terrified of flying & needs at least 1 stiff drink before take-off so I can understand the brush-offs you get. By contrast I take my knitting with me a lot - as a senior I travel a lot by bus- & lots of passengers have spoken to me & I end up encouraging them to join the local knitting groups.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never encountered an unfriendly knitter (yet!). I personally welcome a chance to chat about knitting. Sometimes I don't get much, if any, knitting done, but I can knit alone until I'm blue in the face at home.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Haven't you seen the t-shit .. Shut up I'm counting...


Winding Road: Your omission of the r is t-shirt gave me an early morning chuckle!


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Some people just can't hear. I'm hard of hearing myself and even with hearing aids need to look at a person to understand what's being said. If a knitter is concentrating on her knitting she may just not hear you!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have encountered both types of people, the talkative and the not so talkative. I am not pushy because I never know what people are experiencing. Most of the time Knitters are happy to share.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I once noticed the elderly "volunteer" lady who sits inside our hospital door in the lobby & as far as I can see does nothing - no one ever seems to asks for directions - she just sits & knits. When I noticed she was using circular needles, I told her I had never used them - was it hard to learn? She scoffed, "No, that's all I use." End of conversation! Oh, well ~ I wasn't expecting her to give me lessons! haha! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Keep in mind, the other person IS a stranger.
> You do not know what is going on in their lives.
> I was knitting in the airport a while back --- on my way to a funeral.
> Had other things on my mind and knitting is a stress releaver.
> ...


My point of view is the same. Nice way of putting it.


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm disappointed with people's unfriendliness in general


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hmmm. I don't usuallyvapproach strangers to initiate conversation, but if a knitter approached me I guess I would be courteous. And, probably ... brief.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe the knitter had to concentrate on the item she (he) was making.


----------



## Kamingo (Nov 21, 2015)

Maybe they are doing it for grump therapy!


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

This last May, I flew to Dayton Ohio to see my oldest son & his family, was knitting a skirt for myself & the gentleman sitting next to me easked what I was making; it started a conversation about how we don't see too many people doing those kind of crafts anymore.


lcunitz said:


> I've been traveling a lot lately which means lots of time in airport lounges and on airplanes.
> 
> As soon as I see someone knitting, my eyes light up, I sit a little straighter and try to get a peek at what they're knitting. Most of the time, if it doesn't look like I'm interrupting, I'll start up a conversation, asking what they're knitting, the yarn, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

I think its a sign of the times. People used to talk on planes more too, now they are too busy with their laptops. I like to talk to people too when I am knitting, I guess sometimes people have other things on their minds. I have had people talking to me that don't knit and admiring what I am knitting which is nice too.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Has it occurred to you the individual my have a speech, hearing or language barrier and not personality problem


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Loistec - I am like you and talk to people especially when I'm behind someone at the checkout and they have interesting food items in front of them - well, you know me and food!!!
I usually ask them what they are going to make with such a pack of eg. meat and they normally tell me.
I nearly always chat with the checkout-chick whether it be a mature lady or a younger student who work at the weekends - they are usually working their way through Uni so I ask them what they are studying to be - have had some nice chats with both age groups.
Got to know one Italian lady checkout-chick quite well and during the dreadful Bundaberg floods a couple of years ago she and her family lost everything and one day she was so excited and told me she and husband had just bought a new double bed as their insurance money had come through!!! That lady has since moved and a couple of days ago I was talking to one of the centres cleaning ladies and said I had missed her. She said she had been on holidays and then went on to say she retires in a year and is looking forward to one long holiday after years of working. 
99% of the people I talk to chat back, but then we do live in a friendly city.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Guess I've been lucky not to run into someone that didn't appreciate my asking about what they are making, etc. The only time I won't speak right up is if I'm counting but as soon as I reach a stopping point I am happy to talk.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you received an unfriendly welcome. I was having the oil changed in our car recently and was knitting. A fellow knitter (who was from out of town and having vehicle trouble) noticed me. We spent the whole time talking about websites that we enjoy, shared patterns and I told her about KP. Was a pleasant way to pass the time. Maybe we'll get another member from this interaction!


----------



## knitsbyjenn (Sep 29, 2015)

I find most knitters love to talk about their knitting. When I find one that does not.. I'm usually pretty shocked. I can't fathom why not???


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I have had that happen once. It was at a professional conference and she had an advanced degree. Unfortunately, snootiness and advanced degrees often go hand in hand.
> 
> Most knitters are quite friendly.


snootiness and advanced degrees often go hand in hand.???? really??? Quite a sweeping statement.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

babyjax said:


> Haha, Winding Road! You're always so funny.


 Funny????? How about rude and negative.......


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

5th Angel said:


> On a cruise last May and found another knitter onboard. She was so rude to me, I couldn't believe it. I say that about 99% of other knitter's, I meet in public are friendly. If I'm knitting in public, I always try to share anything I can about my wonderful fiber craft.


I wonder what her opinion of you is? Maybe she thinks you were rude to interrupt her? Just a thought...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Loistec said:


> Im one of those people who talks to everyone, in the grocery store, at the doctors, my kids are always embarrassed by me. But I consider strangers as a friend I havent met yet!
> Not everyone is outgoing, thats a fact, and some knitting needs concentration, so maybe thats the issue there.
> Dont get your feelings hurt, just knit and have fun, in spite of the Gloomy Gerties!


I tend to be the same way and sometimes I get some really strange looks. Some people are just not comfortable talking to total strangers.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I love it we someone shows an interest in what I'm making, but as has been said maybe they were having a bad day. Just say sorry I bothered you an move away.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Haven't you seen the t-shirt .. Shut up I'm counting...


That's what I was thinking  I like to talk about knitting but when I'm counting I keep my head down.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Just because one who likes to talk and knit walks up to a stranger she/he sees knitting, in order to chat with that person about her/his knitting, and that knitter does not wish to chat with a stranger about knitting, does not automatically mean that knitter is being rude or unfriendly. They don't need an excuse if they do not feel like engaging in a conversation with a stranger. Maybe they would at another time or about another subject, or with another person; you cannot judge people like that. You have to be able to take a hint and move on.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I am late to this conversation but if I knit in public someone will approach usually non knitters with questions. Therefore I am prepared and friendly MHO do not knit in public if you do not want to be disturbed.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If I'm knitting in public I will find a far off corner, so I can knit in Peace. In case someone will notice then I will talk to them politely.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

If people come up to me when i am knitting in public,i always talk to them i have meet some beautiful folk that way.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Haven't you seen the t-shit .. Shut up I'm counting...


I'll have to say that I have never seen THAT!

:roll: :lol:


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

They may just be shy.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

m with WindingRoad on this. So, you see someone - a stranger - with whom you have a common interest and you contact them. Then, when they don't show any interest in continued conversation, you judge them to be unfriendly! So what?! Big deal. Being talkative does not mean friendship, and labeling people who don't want to "play the conversation game" as unfriendly only means you want what you want when you want it and don't care how another may feel.



lcunitz said:


> Well, that was a strong response. I don't force myself on them or stomp away if they don't put everything aside and talk for an hour. I just open with a friendly, "that looks interesting, or pretty" and hope they want to chat.


I don't consider myself rude or controlling when I ask someone what they are making or tell them what I am working on.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

carmicv said:


> I am late to this conversation but if I knit in public someone will approach usually non knitters with questions. Therefore I am prepared and friendly MHO do not knit in public if you do not want to be disturbed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I totally agree with you, I would be more disappointed than if a non-knitter blew me off also. I am not a big in your face talk to anyone person BUT I love it when someone comments on my knitting - knitter or otherwise. I also do what you do and try to see immediately what they are knitting - just like car guys always want to see other guys cars (my husband). I haven't had this happen to me but I can empathize, especially since I live in a town with 4 - count them 4 - unfriendly knitting stores.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

So help me, I don't have time to read every word of some of these long ones but it's almost like listening to a "party line" in the olden days. love it! love the KPERS too. Keep up the good work. Happy Thanksgiving! Let there be peace on earth..............jude


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

amen!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I, too, love talking to other knitters if/when I see them knitting. You would think at least that the other person might've said, "I'm sorry, I really just don't feel like talking right now," or something like that. Just to be snubbed is hurtful and rude. Although having said all that, I do have to say that you shouldn't let it bother you (for more than a minute, anyway) because you just have to chalk it up to the fact that there are rude people in this world and that's all there is to it. Don't let another person's actions influence how you feel; that is the best defense.
> 
> Now at the LYS where no one even talked to the lady who showed up, that is just downright rude. When I'm in a situation like that, if I see that no one has talked to a newcomer, I will at least try to catch her eye and say Hi or speak to her if we are close enough. The owner/manager of the yarn shop (I feel) has the responsibility of making sure everyone feels welcome. She could've at least greeted her and perhaps even introduced her to another knitter who she knew to be a friendly person. That's called common courtesy and is sorely lacking in this day and age. Well, the shop ended up suffering of it. She lost the business of that knitter.
> 
> Maybe I feel a little strongly about this one because I can relate to it. I have many times gone into my LYS and there is a place to sit and knit, anytime the store is open. I have tried to spark up conversations a few times and have been snubbed a couple of times. In a LYS, where you would think people who are there come to congregate and talk about their knitting! Even if they're only there to buy yarn, what knitter doesn't like talking about her knitting? Oh, well, chalk it up to people just not practicing common courtesy nowadays. But don't let it hurt your feelings.


One of my quirks is that I cannot keep numbers in my head during an interruption from anyone for any reason. If I'm knitting and counting and someone interrupts, I cannot go on knitting, unless it's stockinette stitch, because that interruption will have instantly caused me to lose my place. After having tried knitting in public and and having been interrupted multitudinous times by friendly folks, I have solved the problem by not knitting in public. I guess I'd rather knit than talk about it while I'm trying to knit. I realize there are people who can knit and chat, both nonstop, but I'm not one of them, so I try not to judge others by myself, good or bad. We are not all the same and I don't think it's wise to judge either kind of people as being rude rather than being simply different from ourselves. I can get rather testy after being repeatedly interrupted because it's extremely frustrating. In public it's hard to say how many others may have interrupted within the past hour. For me, it's better to do my knitting at home.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, when I am knitting in a public place- dr. office, breakroom at work, airport...I will almost always smile and say hi to another knitter. If they look like they will talk, then I ask what they are knitting or compliment the colors they are using. That's why my knit-in-public things are very basic- scarves and hats that don't require lots of counting.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Knitters are like other people; some are gregarious and some are not. There are a few knitters in the groups I belong to that I prefer not to engage with, and I'm sure there are people who don't want to talk to me. I talk to all sorts of people but I am sensitive to not invading private space.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I think it's normal to be drawn to someone who shares your interest because it you already know that you have at least one thing in common. However, as others have indicated there could be any number of reasons as to why the other person may not be receptive to friendly conversation. But, please don't let that deter you from making the effort again in the future; I, for one, would very much enjoy discussing my wip in tow whenever I have the opportunity to meet another interested knitter, or non-knitter.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I only knit what doesn't require keeping track when I knit in public. That way I can have a conversation if anyone is interested. I have never been treated rudely in public and I do a lot of chatting with other customers. A lot has been said about walmart, I've found thier customers to be so helpful. They help each other find things and reach things for those of us who are height challenged.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Interestingly, I thought you were asking about the unfriendly knitters on KP. I feel the Administration should rethink "The Attic." I feel it only brings out the cyber bullies.


Gee, I really have to differ with you on this. I have never, to my knowledge, been a cyber bully. I was the family scapegoat until I turned 17, graduated from high school, got married, and moved to the other side of the country to get away from it. I love the Attic as one of the few places in my lifetime (I'm 76) where I can express myself openly without being shamed, attacked, corrected, or controlled by others. I find the open forum much more restrictive and judgmental. As for Admin's position, he is running a business. If you check out the numbers, I think the Attic is far busier and no doubt brings in more advertiser dollars than the general forum these days.

I would say that the Attic is not a good place for those who expect/insist upon everyone being the same, for those who are judgmental and/or uncomfortable in an open environment. It's like anything else on a forum; if you find yourself in an uncomfortable place, move on without comment. This is not to say that I like everything I run into in the Attic any more than I like everything on the general forum or in the world, only that I prefer to make my own choices and don't need others to back me up one way or the other. I don't have a strong need to always be right just as I am not always wrong. Call me a realist. I think that fitting in and being supported by others were some of the things I grew up without; I learned to survive however I could without taking on the bullying ways of those around me. No doubt that's why I feel I'm within my rights to choose my own ways as an adult as long as I'm not harming anyone else in the process. If I can help others along the way, all the better.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Sam, I'm asking once again, what is the attic?


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

carmenl said:


> Sam, I'm asking once again, what is the attic?


Go to your search engine and type in" the attic" and you will see information about it .


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

This question is completely off the grid. When people knit in airports, are they waiting for passengers to arrive or for their own flights (as a general rule). If waiting for their own flights, do the airlines allow them to take their knitting on board? I ask because not being a traveller myself, I have heard that knitting needles, nail clippers, scissors, etc. are not allowed unless in the luggage compartment. Am I up the flue on this one or is that the rule, and is it enforced if they see the person is actually knitting an item?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

carmenl said:


> Sam, I'm asking once again, what is the attic?


You can find The "Attic" by going to Home at the top of the page and scrolling through the titles of the various sections of the forum. By way of explanation, my name isn't "Sam;" those are my initials in all caps and don't usually catch my attention. I'm sorry if you asked me before and I didn't see it. Additionally, I've been off the forum more than I've been on over the past few weeks due to a PC failure and replacement, all of which took up way too much time ;~).

The Attic came about due to a forum battle during which some were supposed relegated because they weren't playing nice with others for many rather complicated reasons. Some folks prefer to remain with the original forum, some prefer the Attic, and some, like me, go back and forth although I spend the majority of my computer time in the Attic. I wasn't really involved directly in the battle leading to the formation of the Attic due to the computer problems I was having at the time. At any rate, you are free to go there or not, as are all other members of KP. The rules in the Attic are fewer and less rigid than those in the original forum. I'm generally more comfortable there, others wouldn't go there on a bet simply because some have deemed it a "bad" place to be. Just as is true on the original forum, there can be great differences of opinion there, but those of us who spend time there are generally less rigid and less judgmental than those on the original forum and don't have a problem with differences of opinions or blowing off steam. I hope that helps answer your question. Feel free to ask additional questions or visit there; if you do visit during a time when folks are blowing off steam about one thing or another, be aware that it isn't a constant thing and that we have some close relationships and good times there more often than not. I visited there early on after its formation and prefer it over the original forum, probably because we aren't subject to the same questions and discussions over and over again as often happens on the original. It isn't that there is anything wrong with that, but for those of us who have been on the forum for 4+ years, we'd rather not continue to address the same issues since there are others who have not been on KP as long but are perfectly capable of helping newcomers and others who are learning new (to them) techniques. I also prefer being considered adult enough to not need constant reining in regarding what I want to tolerate from others or what is considered politically correct language or subject matter. My comment after my first hour or so at the Attic was, "Free at last!" Each to his/her own when it comes to saying what you really think and feel instead of what others are insisting is the "right" thing to think and/or feel.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> This question is completely off the grid. When people knit in airports, are they waiting for passengers to arrive or for their own flights (as a general rule). If waiting for their own flights, do the airlines allow them to take their knitting on board? I ask because not being a traveller myself, I have heard that knitting needles, nail clippers, scissors, etc. are not allowed unless in the luggage compartment. Am I up the flue on this one or is that the rule, and is it enforced if they see the person is actually knitting an item?


The answers to your questions depend upon the individual countries of origin and their security laws. In the US we can contact either the airline, the FAA (Federal Aviation Administration), Homeland Security, or other such agencies. There are definite differences between countries, airlines, and agencies, so it's more accurate to inquire of those closest to your location/destination. Some are very strict, others, not so. Some KPers have had needles and/or scissors confiscated, in which case they are not generally returned. Others have never had a problem. Just like life in general, eh?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

cattdages said:


> All good points, but I agree that it is still disappointing to miss the opportunity to share my passion with someone who might "get it". Talking to people who are not knitters about my work is not so fun, but finding another knitter is a treat I look forward to..


This is why I enjoy going to LYS when we travel. It is not unusual to find a few knitters knitting. I may sit and knit with them, however I wait to chat and follow their lead.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> I've never actually run across this problem, but I guess it's just a matter of personalities, and you have to admit that it's our differences that make the world go roung.


Like you, I've never that that problem... and, as you well stated depends on personalities and differences. So... so, tread lightly... I let the friendly people come to me... if they begin the conversation... I dig in. LOL


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> I've been traveling a lot lately which means lots of time in airport lounges and on airplanes.
> 
> As soon as I see someone knitting, my eyes light up, I sit a little straighter and try to get a peek at what they're knitting. Most of the time, if it doesn't look like I'm interrupting, I'll start up a conversation, asking what they're knitting, the yarn, etc.
> 
> ...


You did not say whether or not you have had your WIP out and working on it. 
One way or the other changes the story. You seem to have unrealistic expectations that strangers are to meet your expectations.


----------



## Cubula (Jan 6, 2013)

I quite understand what you mean - I usually think that people who have the same interests as me are on my wavelength but maybe I am niaive! I also talk to strangers which I don't consider 'wrong' - there is no commitment and no agenda just time spent in conversation or, even, helping them just by talking especially if that person is elderly.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> You can find The "Attic" by going to Home at the top of the page and scrolling through the titles of the various sections of the forum. By way of explanation, my name isn't "Sam;" those are my initials in all caps and don't usually catch my attention. I'm sorry if you asked me before and I didn't see it. Additionally, I've been off the forum more than I've been on over the past few weeks due to a PC failure and replacement, all of which took up way too much time ;~).
> 
> The Attic came about due to a forum battle during which some were supposed relegated because they weren't playing nice with others for many rather complicated reasons. Some folks prefer to remain with the original forum, some prefer the Attic, and some, like me, go back and forth although I spend the majority of my computer time in the Attic. I wasn't really involved directly in the battle leading to the formation of the Attic due to the computer problems I was having at the time. At any rate, you are free to go there or not, as are all other members of KP. The rules in the Attic are fewer and less rigid than those in the original forum. I'm generally more comfortable there, others wouldn't go there on a bet simply because some have deemed it a "bad" place to be. Just as is true on the original forum, there can be great differences of opinion there, but those of us who spend time there are generally less rigid and less judgmental than those on the original forum and don't have a problem with differences of opinions or blowing off steam. I hope that helps answer your question. Feel free to ask additional questions or visit there; if you do visit during a time when folks are blowing off steam about one thing or another, be aware that it isn't a constant thing and that we have some close relationships and good times there more often than not. I visited there early on after its formation and prefer it over the original forum, probably because we aren't subject to the same questions and discussions over and over again as often happens on the original. It isn't that there is anything wrong with that, but for those of us who have been on the forum for 4+ years, we'd rather not continue to address the same issues since there are others who have not been on KP as long but are perfectly capable of helping newcomers and others who are learning new (to them) techniques. I also prefer being considered adult enough to not need constant reining in regarding what I want to tolerate from others or what is considered politically correct language or subject matter. My comment after my first hour or so at the Attic was, "Free at last!" Each to his/her own when it comes to saying what you really think and feel instead of what others are insisting is the "right" thing to think and/or feel.


Thank for the info. I'll check it out.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

carmenl said:


> Thank for the info. I'll check it out.


The Attic was created IMHO for the "bad" people on KP. For those naughty people most of whom tell it like it is. It's not a place per se for those who adhere to the "if you can't say something nice don't say anything" Again IMHO it was a form of "punishment" . Not overly harsh but kinda of like to embarrass some of us, maybe into being good. Just like banishing me to my room when I was a teenager didn't change my behavior the Attic seems to have had the reverse result. As SAM said it's kinda of freeing. Not to have to censor every word you post. Because being banished to my room meant no mopping floors, no doing dishes, no dusting, sweeping, or vacuuming. Just pure bliss lying on my bed reading a book or styling my hair. Also, the Attic is very busy with a lot of post.

You should stop by some time. It's sorta like a place one of Bette Midler's characters would frequent. A little bawdy, a little off beat, maybe reliving our teenage years. I think it's a place you should check out. You might like it. You don't have to stay. But make up your own mind. I hate Noro yarn, does that mean others will or that they shouldn't use it. NO try it if you like use it if not try another yarn.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

People are people...while I find most creative folks are more than willing to chat about their passion, some are just not.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Gee, I really have to differ with you on this. I have never, to my knowledge, been a cyber bully. I was the family scapegoat until I turned 17, graduated from high school, got married, and moved to the other side of the country to get away from it. I love the Attic as one of the few places in my lifetime (I'm 76) where I can express myself openly without being shamed, attacked, corrected, or controlled by others. I find the open forum much more restrictive and judgmental. As for Admin's position, he is running a business. If you check out the numbers, I think the Attic is far busier and no doubt brings in more advertiser dollars than the general forum these days.
> 
> I would say that the Attic is not a good place for those who expect/insist upon everyone being the same, for those who are judgmental and/or uncomfortable in an open environment. It's like anything else on a forum; if you find yourself in an uncomfortable place, move on without comment. This is not to say that I like everything I run into in the Attic any more than I like everything on the general forum or in the world, only that I prefer to make my own choices and don't need others to back me up one way or the other. I don't have a strong need to always be right just as I am not always wrong. Call me a realist. I think that fitting in and being supported by others were some of the things I grew up without; I learned to survive however I could without taking on the bullying ways of those around me. No doubt that's why I feel I'm within my rights to choose my own ways as an adult as long as I'm not harming anyone else in the process. If I can help others along the way, all the better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Never had that problem... Seems like knitters like to talk


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Never had that problem... Seems like knitters like to talk


yeah when I'm not knitting.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I like to say hello to knitters / crocheters. Yes, I expect them to be friendlier than non-fiber addicted people. If I see knitters locally, I ask if they are aware of the knitting groups available in our town. I give information about locations, days, & times if they want it. If I am travelling, I admire the knit/crochet project & say "Happy knitting!" to knitters as a goodbye. I try to keep it short.


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

My friend and I went into an exclusive knit shop in Dallas once, and the staff and the knitters at the table were so unfriendly, we never went back. I am like you, I always like to see what others are working on waiting rooms, airports, etc. I never mind if people want to talk to me. I enjoy it. I don't know why some people are like that, but just consider it's their loss! Keep up your friendliness!!!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

orilliastitcher said:


> If waiting for their own flights, do the airlines allow them to take their knitting on board?


In addition to the excellent you have already received I'll tell you that in the US, the agent doing the inspecting is the ultimate authority on whether something is allowed or not. So I try to hedge my bets by using my shortest least threatening (and cheap) circulars and a simple project using inexpensive yarn. That way if my knitting is confiscated I will be bored to tears but my financial lose will be less than $10. So far I have had no problem.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> In addition to the excellent you have already received I'll tell you that in the US, the agent doing the inspecting is the ultimate authority on whether something is allowed or not. So I try to hedge my bets by using my shortest least threatening (and cheap) circulars and a simple project using inexpensive yarn. That way if my knitting is confiscated I will be bored to tears but my financial lose will be less than $10. So far I have had no problem.


I think this has been a recurring topic on KP. People have shared at length their experiences on other threads that can be accessed. It seems that it IS always at the discretion of the agent, & in the USA, knitting is allowed on airlines. But, people seem to have had more trouble & surprises, re-entering from abroad, so it is best to check the whole flight, if you are leaving the USA. With all the problems, things may change, as well, in a nano-second, at any check-point, so this is a wise move.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Im one of those people who talks to everyone, in the grocery store, at the doctors, my kids are always embarrassed by me. But I consider strangers as a friend I havent met yet!
> Not everyone is outgoing, thats a fact, and some knitting needs concentration, so maybe thats the issue there.
> Dont get your feelings hurt, just knit and have fun, in spite of the Gloomy Gerties!


That is so me. I talk to everyone. I find a lot of people are NOT like that, and it doesn't bother me in the least. Just keep being who you are.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

It is just good to remember.....& not take offense, or take it personally.... this is a "human" endeavor. People have "preferences" & they have "moods", that run the whole "gamut" of favorable to unfavorable, from very happy to sad, from extroverted to introverted.... a huge, whole, wide gamut...so much can affect how we behave & what we believe. This is not a comment on us, & says nothing about us in that living moment. 
Not only that, we ourselves can change how we feel in a nano-second & back again.....with our emotions being so fleeting, sometimes more volatile, & sometimes less, as well. I think we need to not be offended. Decide how we want to act, because that is in our control (others responses are NOT), not take offense, & give the other some "slack" with empathy & compassion. Just let them be, if not on the "up" side, & rejoice, when a happy connection is made! Mostly, happy happy conversations happen, most of the time for me.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

motormom said:


> Knitters run the gamut, like the rest of humanity. Some like to chat. Others are concentrating on a complicated lace pattern and chatter isn't welcome. In the airport, I've found that if I just sit near another knitter (or crochet-er) and start working on my project, she'll start to chat if she's in the mood for it.


yes, this is why, if I'm in the mood, I'll do the "WIP wave" to the other person. Usually I'll get a smile or they wave back with theirs, sometimes they'll chat a bit. It's the equivalent to the smile and head nod in the hallway at work.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

megross said:


> Yes, it's always important to be polite and try to gauge (knitting term!) other people's moods before approaching them, but Dragon, judging from your pix, I'd always want to approach you for a chat, you just look so friendly and sweet. On the other hand, yes I agree, that "you should sell those," which I experienced yesterday when showing off my Chicago Bears socks (a week of evening knitting) is annoying. By the time I'm done making them for my third son, I'm done with the pattern, ready to move on. Except for my little grandson Henry, tiny Bears socks.


Usually I will chat for a bit, especially if you catch my eye and I smile back. In fact I met a friend once because she saw me knitting at a conference and recognized the pattern. It turned out that it was for a knit-a-long for a retreat that we were both going to be attending a few weeks later. But there are times when I'm stressed out and I'm knitting to de-stress. During those times I'll probably have my headphones on and my head down.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

jobikki said:


> I love your way of making tentative contact with the other knitter. May I borrow you idea?


Yes! It works well. I've had people at the movie theatre and we've spotted each other knitting. One woman was funny, I gave her the wave with my sock, she smiled and waved back with her hat and then elbowed her husband and said "See? I'm not the only one!"


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Usually I will chat for a bit, especially if you catch my eye and I smile back. In fact I met a friend once because she saw me knitting at a conference and recognized the pattern. It turned out that it was for a knit-a-long for a retreat that we were both going to be attending a few weeks later. But there are times when I'm stressed out and I'm knitting to de-stress. During those times I'll probably have my headphones on and my head down.


That's so smart! You are sending the "non-verbal" clues for "not available at this time"! Short-stops most attempted interactions, I imagine!  Only the "clue-less" would try!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

orilliastitcher said:


> This question is completely off the grid. When people knit in airports, are they waiting for passengers to arrive or for their own flights (as a general rule). If waiting for their own flights, do the airlines allow them to take their knitting on board? I ask because not being a traveller myself, I have heard that knitting needles, nail clippers, scissors, etc. are not allowed unless in the luggage compartment. Am I up the flue on this one or is that the rule, and is it enforced if they see the person is actually knitting an item?


Waiting for their own flights usually. By the time you are at your gate, you are already past security, there are no additional checks. In the US, knitting needles, short blade scissors and nail clippers are all allowed by the TSA rules. (that being said, an agent has final say).


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

mthrift said:


> That's so smart! You are sending the "non-verbal" clues for "not available at this time"! Short-stops most attempted interactions, I imagine!  Only the "clue-less" would try!


As an introvert, I've learned!

True definition of introvert is someone who recharges with alone time. (versus extrovert that recharges through time with others). I used to work with someone and after a rough work week, I wanted to hide in a locked bathroom with a bubble bath and a book. She wanted to throw a dinner party and laugh with friends. However during the week, we were both seen as very social, out-going and friendly.

With that knowledge of myself, if I'm travelling back from something like a work trip where I've had to be "on" for several days, that time alone in an airport can feel like a blessing so I've learned to protect that time if I need it. Same thing at conferences a lot of times. I was at one recently and found a quiet corner for 20 minutes to read a book, then I was able to go right back into the crowd again.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Waiting for their own flights usually. By the time you are at your gate, you are already past security, there are no additional checks. In the US, knitting needles, short blade scissors and nail clippers are all allowed by the TSA rules. (that being said, an agent has final say).


Yes, you are exactly right. People worry, because the risk of losing a piece you are working on... is a disaster, if it is confiscated & lost. Again, I repeat..... this is all true for the USA on Domestic Flights, & International Flights, leaving from here. I called the airlines, I was traveling on. People have been very informed.... on this site. But, surprises have happened on RETURN International flights, when going abroad. I think one woman, it was from Mexico (not positive), & there have been others. Search here on KP. There have been many experiences, & stories, & discussion threads, in the past. It is a worry & traumatic, if you lose your work, I know. That is why the question is asked really often..


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> As an introvert, I've learned!
> 
> True definition of introvert is someone who recharges with alone time. (versus extrovert that recharges through time with others). I used to work with someone and after a rough work week, I wanted to hide in a locked bathroom with a bubble bath and a book. She wanted to throw a dinner party and laugh with friends. However during the week, we were both seen as very social, out-going and friendly.
> 
> With that knowledge of myself, if I'm travelling back from something like a work trip where I've had to be "on" for several days, that time alone in an airport can feel like a blessing so I've learned to protect that time if I need it. Same thing at conferences a lot of times. I was at one recently and found a quiet corner for 20 minutes to read a book, then I was able to go right back into the crowd again.


Yes, I read somewhere that it is in the place in the brain that people socialize from that create those differences in human behavior. If you are an extrovert, you tend to use your short-term memory & re-charge with people, & not tire as easily with social situations. If you are an introvert, it is in the long-term memory. People get more tired from long-term-memory use & need to recharge. I was happy to find this out, because it makes for far more understanding of behavior. People have a physical reason for being how they are, as introverts, as well as extroverts. AND, quite frankly, we need them all!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Yes, I read somewhere that it is in the place in the brain that people socialize from that create those differences in human behavior. If you are an extrovert, you tend to use your short-term memory & re-charge with people, & not tire as easily with social situations. If you are an introvert, it is in the long-term memory. People get more tired from long-term-memory use & need to recharge. I was happy to find this out, because it makes for far more understanding of behavior. People have a physical reason for being how they are, as introverts, as well as extroverts. AND, quite frankly, we need them all!


Thank you...I don't like being labeled rude (unfriendly) by a stranger who wants to chat when I'm recharging.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Yes, I read somewhere that it is in the place in the brain that people socialize from that create those differences in human behavior. If you are an extrovert, you tend to use your short-term memory & re-charge with people, & not tire as easily with social situations. If you are an introvert, it is in the long-term memory. People get more tired from long-term-memory use & need to recharge. I was happy to find this out, because it makes for far more understanding of behavior. People have a physical reason for being how they are, as introverts, as well as extroverts. AND, quite frankly, we need them all!


==================
You just described who I am; thank you. I am an introvert.
No one that knows me ever thinks of me as rude or unfriendly; just the opposite. 
I do become tired after awhile when in social gatherings with people that are all talking at once; or busy places with a lot going on, always have to take a break someplace quiet to recharge. I never knit in public; just at home, so no one asks me about my knitting; just my grandchildren.
I do not think it fair to call an introvert rude or unfriendly. I am always polite and friendly, and will always smile and say hi to anyone who does the same to me.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

pfoley said:


> ==================
> You just described who I am; thank you. I am an introvert.
> No one that knows me ever thinks of me as rude or unfriendly; just the opposite.
> I do become tired after awhile when in social gatherings with people that are all talking at once; or busy places with a lot going on, always have to take a break someplace quiet to recharge. I never knit in public; just at home, so no one asks me about my knitting; just my grandchildren.
> I do not think it fair to call an introvert rude or unfriendly. I am always polite and friendly, and will always smile and say hi to anyone who does the same to me.


This describes me very well


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I have always found fellow knitters to be friendly--yea! However, since I have nobody to actually knit with (no groups/family), I usually find myself talking to a knitter while I'm browsing in the yarn aisle. Especially, if someone has yarn in their hands or cart!! My husband always knows where to find me. One time, there was a gentleman in this aisle with yarn--and we had a lovely conversation for the items he was knitting.!! I think for the most part, we are really a friendly group!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Usually I will chat for a bit, especially if you catch my eye and I smile back. In fact I met a friend once because she saw me knitting at a conference and recognized the pattern. It turned out that it was for a knit-a-long for a retreat that we were both going to be attending a few weeks later. But there are times when I'm stressed out and I'm knitting to de-stress. During those times I'll probably have my headphones on and my head down.


Your technique sounds workable to me. Hmmm, maybe I'll try using it and knitting in public again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

mthrift, thanks for the definition, by it I am an introvert, yet I will frequently strike up conversations with others in public places, usually 2-4 sentences long, unless the other person continues to chat.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> mthrift, thanks for the definition, by it I am an introvert, yet I will frequently strike up conversations with others in public places, usually 2-4 sentences long, unless the other person continues to chat.


We are social animals on the whole. Just because you are more introverted, does not mean you are anti-social. They are not the same thing. As humans, we like connection & not isolation. The difference is in how our brain functions & connects: where we socially function from. It is more work to function from long-term memory, than short-term. This is the reason that there is a need for re-charging. It is a difference created by nature & genetics & all perfectly fine & normal!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

mthrift said:


> We are social animals on the whole. Just because you are more introverted, does not mean you are anti-social. They are not the same thing. As humans, we like connection & not isolation. The difference is in how our brain functions & connects: where we socially function from. It is more work to function from long-term memory, than short-term. This is the reason that there is a need for re-charging. It is a difference created by nature & genetics & all perfectly fine & normal!


Never thought about introversion vs extroversion, but when I read this post my first thought was I would need to do some research and think about it. Thanks you've given me a new line of study.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> Never thought about introversion vs extroversion, but when I read this post my first thought was I would need to do some research and think about it. Thanks you've given me a new line of study.


I do not remember the source of this info. I believe it was an article I read during my teaching career, & how different children function. I wish I could offer the source. It opened my eyes with kids & with myself. My Mom & my sister were quick, "on-their-feet-talkers", happy socials, with wit & remarks. My father, my brother, & I, were more introspective & slower at the up-take in social situations. I often thought I was lacking, but learned each way of thinking offers a different perspective. I liked this brain difference idea, because it was an inherited tendency, not a character fault or flaw that I had control over. I could acquire a skill-set & work on that, accept & re-charge, but I was not socially flawed. I had a place & a contribution to make, being who I was.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

mthrift said:


> We are social animals on the whole. Just because you are more introverted, does not mean you are anti-social. They are not the same thing. As humans, we like connection & not isolation. The difference is in how our brain functions & connects: where we socially function from. It is more work to function from long-term memory, than short-term. This is the reason that there is a need for re-charging. It is a difference created by nature & genetics & all perfectly fine & normal!


because of your post about the memory retrieval, I've been reading more about it. It's fascinating and explains so much! things like having trouble finding the right word or answering something quickly because I need to find that memory in my mental hard-drive.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> because of your post about the memory retrieval, I've been reading more about it. It's fascinating and explains so much! things like having trouble finding the right word or answering something quickly because I need to find that memory in my mental hard-drive.


Don't you feel better? I remember that my father said to me, when I was complaining about how my sister could just be out there & have the right answer. He said that my sister also needed resolution right away, was less patient, & just wanted a decision/resolution, quickly. He said, he liked that I could think about things & evaluate things, & help him come up with a better long-term answer! He also said, I went deeper than my sister, even though I was slower to do so. We need us all!


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> As an introvert, I've learned!
> 
> True definition of introvert is someone who recharges with alone time. (versus extrovert that recharges through time with others). I used to work with someone and after a rough work week, I wanted to hide in a locked bathroom with a bubble bath and a book. She wanted to throw a dinner party and laugh with friends. However during the week, we were both seen as very social, out-going and friendly.
> 
> With that knowledge of myself, if I'm travelling back from something like a work trip where I've had to be "on" for several days, that time alone in an airport can feel like a blessing so I've learned to protect that time if I need it. Same thing at conferences a lot of times. I was at one recently and found a quiet corner for 20 minutes to read a book, then I was able to go right back into the crowd again.


As an introvert, I can certainly relate to everything you said.

When I was in college, 4 different profs had a real Jones for Myers-Briggs. I took that test 4 different times and I am a solid INTP. My husband is a solid ISTP. We are so completely in tune with each other it is almost scary.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder if the OP is reading any of this or still insisting strangers at airports chat with her even when they want alone time?


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> I wonder if the OP is reading any of this or still insisting strangers at airports chat with her even when they want alone time?


Good question.

My opinion only, I hate it when a stranger tries to chat me up when I am knitting. When I knit in public, it is usually at the library.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

After reading all of these replies, I can see that I posted my reply way too quickly without thinking it out. I can now see that lots of people are not predisposed to chat on cue. DUH. It's not rude, it's just that we're all different. I'm just a chatty person and sometimes mistakenly assume that everyone else is, too. :roll: 

That being said, I also realize that before I "chat someone up," I usually do pay attention to their non-verbal cues. If you watch closely enough, you can usually tell when people just don't want to talk.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

nevadalynn said:


> Funny - I think the same thing - that all knitters are friendly and want to talk about our love of knitting. I have run into very few unfriendly knitters, mostly I am met with enthusiasm and an eager response to chatting and sharing patterns, etc. I am always careful not to be interrupting as well.


I think we ALL do that. We assume that others are like us, & when they are not, we are surprised, or puzzled, or offended, all the things we have discussed in this thread. That is why it is called a "relate"-tionship. We cannot read anyone's mind or mood successfully.... unless they share or we know them really well, even not then, all the time. We have to ask. We cannot "assume" they are like us in all ways. It is hidden from us, unless they share. But, we can approach & look for clues.... We can still be ourselves, chatty & friendly, AND, check out how THEY may be feeling in that given moment.... check out how receptive they may be to a conversation, & then act accordingly .... "Being OPEN & positive, & NOT taking it personally". It is their choice. I think it was Maya Angelou that said to Oprah: "When a person tells you how they are, believe them", the first time. Accept their position. It is really not too much different than how I approach a dog on the street in the city. Most are friendly, but some reticent & some dangerous. I just "check-them-out" first (or ask the owner.... gather information). We are just different from each other & we are different to ourselves in any given moment..... feelings are fleeting & changeable. We are human. I can relate to the "joy" of seeing another knitter ... but they may not be "up-for-it" at that moment... we can only ask....


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

megross said:


> Yes, it's always important to be polite and try to gauge (knitting term!) other people's moods before approaching them, but Dragon, judging from your pix, I'd always want to approach you for a chat, you just look so friendly and sweet. On the other hand, yes I agree, that "you should sell those," which I experienced yesterday when showing off my Chicago Bears socks (a week of evening knitting) is annoying. By the time I'm done making them for my third son, I'm done with the pattern, ready to move on. Except for my little grandson Henry, tiny Bears socks.


My MIL recently told me I should sell the socks I knit. I made her and her sister a pair. I told her that it could take me up to 2 weeks to make a pair (I knit slow, and don't always have time in the evening) plus the cost of the yarn. I told her no one could afford to buy them. I buy Yarn Hollow Squish, and it's about $21. Apparently she thought you just knit a pair of socks in a couple hours. If knitting socks was lucrative, wouldn't we all be getting rich off it??


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Two things I just want to chime in, maybe off topic, maybe not, but, I didn't feel like reading a whole lot more.

First, some one mentioned the hats she saw for sale were stiff. Do you know how the term "mad hatter" or mad as a hatter came about? I was told that back in the day the "haberdashers" dipped the hat bands in mercury to stiffen them. Their bodies absorbed all this, and made them crazy.

Second: I don't prefer to chat when knitting in public, and I have stated my reasons, but, I do have another. I also do yoga, and I really like it, but, when it's time to lie there and meditate in "corpse pose" I never do. Knitting is my meditation, so why lie there and think about knitting. Since I do yoga at home I just turn off the video, I don't have to be a snot and walk out of a class.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

farmkiti said:


> After reading all of these replies, I can see that I posted my reply way too quickly without thinking it out. I can now see that lots of people are not predisposed to chat on cue. DUH. It's not rude, it's just that we're all different. I'm just a chatty person and sometimes mistakenly assume that everyone else is, too. :roll:
> 
> That being said, I also realize that before I "chat someone up," I usually do pay attention to their non-verbal cues. If you watch closely enough, you can usually tell when people just don't want to talk.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

gypsysoul said:


> My MIL recently told me I should sell the socks I knit. I made her and her sister a pair. I told her that it could take me up to 2 weeks to make a pair (I knit slow, and don't always have time in the evening) plus the cost of the yarn. I told her no one could afford to buy them. I buy Yarn Hollow Squish, and it's about $21. Apparently she thought you just knit a pair of socks in a couple hours. If knitting socks was lucrative, wouldn't we all be getting rich off it??


You are SO right... but it always surprises me that something that is VERY simple to knit..... gets sold in an "expensive" venue for a lot of money. It is about marketing, & I know that I do not have this skill-set, or the entrance to very expensive venues. I know there are people out there that would appreciate your socks & pay for them! BUT, how to access them?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Nownow said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


On The View yesterday, I think, one of the older women did not know about the book on the Different Ways to Love. We all carry a "love language". Dr. Phil says: "A relationship is NOT, 50/50%, but 100/100%. Find out what love language your partner has, his/her needs & wants that make them feel loved & "give them to them". What makes each one of us feel loved is ALSO not the same. We often give what makes US, feel loved, but not what the other wants/needs to feel loved. We do not LOVE or FEEL LOVED in the same ways. Even in our most intimate relationships we cannot ASSUME & need to ask. Again, that is why it is called a "relate-tionship". I think all of us assume a lot about others, based on ourselves & out reactions & experiences, & then find ourselves hurt or puzzled or surprised or wanting. This DOES make life very interesting & curious. It is lovely we are not all the same! Enriching!


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

mthrift said:


> I think we ALL do that. We assume that others are like us, & when they are not, we are surprised, or puzzled, or offended, all the things we have discussed in this thread. That is why it is called a "relate"-tionship. We cannot read anyone's mind or mood successfully.... unless they share or we know them really well, even not then, all the time. We have to ask. We cannot "assume" they are like us in all ways. It is hidden from us, unless they share. But, we can approach & look for clues.... We can still be ourselves, chatty & friendly, AND, check out how THEY may be feeling in that given moment.... check out how receptive they may be to a conversation, & then act accordingly .... "Being OPEN & positive, & NOT taking it personally". It is their choice. I think it was Maya Angelou that said to Oprah: "When a person tells you how they are, believe them", the first time. Accept their position. It is really not too much different than how I approach a dog on the street in the city. Most are friendly, but some reticent & some dangerous. I just "check-them-out" first (or ask the owner.... gather information). We are just different from each other & we are different to ourselves in any given moment..... feelings are fleeting & changeable. We are human. I can relate to the "joy" of seeing another knitter ... but they may not be "up-for-it" at that moment... we can only ask....


No.

You still don't understand the difference between an introvert and an extrovert, even though it has been pointed out by several introverts on this thread.

In the above post, you mention a statement by Maya Angelou, and then introduce an unfortunate simile about a dog on the street to further obfuscate your point.

Being an introvert is not a problem that needs to be fixed. It is not about

..."We can still be ourselves, chatty & friendly, AND, check out how THEY may be feeling in that given moment....

It is not about choice. Introverts are not wired this way. Being in crowded places like an airport is mentally and physically draining. Unnecessary interactions with complete strangers is physically and emotionally draining, and we avoid these situations like the bubonic plague, or create lists and plan an itinerary, so the need to share public space with extroverts who try to 'draw us out of our shells' is obviated.

Conversely, we can talk non stop for hours at a time about things that matter and subjects we care deeply about. Just don't expect to interrupt us while we are deeply engrossed in 'alone time'.

We are neither anti-social, uncaring, hermetical, nor "fleeting & changeable", but rather intelligent ( highest IQ scores ) , articulate, logical, and often intense. We appear to be slow on the uptake, but that is a fallacy. We are constantly thinking, planning, making lists, and cataloging ideas.

It is not about ...

..." any given moment..... feelings are fleeting & changeable. ... but they may not be "up-for-it" at that moment..."

All the 'tabs' are open all the time.

Extroverts have the ability to express themselves in an almost staccato 'stream of consciousness' manner, both in their oral and written communications, using sentence fragments, and disjointed metaphors. For a stunning elucidation, please re read each of your posts in their entirety, especially the one in this post.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

I wanted to read this whole thread, but it's already 13 pages long! Wow at the response. I love to talk about knitting and see what the other person does. The last time someone interrupted me we talked each other's ears off!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Dangrktty said:


> No.
> 
> You still don't understand the difference between an introvert and an extrovert, even though it has been pointed out by several introverts on this thread.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. You stated it so much better than I could. There is nothing wrong with anyone.... either way. The brain just works differently, from a different place. In the statements I have made, we are all different.... we all need to be aware....of each other, is all that was intended. Anyone has the right to choose not to talk for any reason, & that is fine & there is nothing wrong with that. Thank you for your response. I apologize if I offended you or anyone.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> No.
> 
> You still don't understand the difference between an introvert and an extrovert, even though it has been pointed out by several introverts on this thread.
> 
> ...


This is very well said. I'm basically an introvert who has learned some extroverted behavior later in life. Whenever I am fatigued or stressed, however, I instantly revert (regress) to introverted behavior. Apparently we can change our spots only to a point; the person we really are will always win out. Introversion is still my comfort state of being, and that's the truthhhhhh ;~).


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> This is very well said. I'm basically an introvert who has learned some extroverted behavior later in life. Whenever I am fatigued or stressed, however, I instantly revert (regress) to introverted behavior. Apparently we can change our spots only to a point; the person we really are will always win out. Introversion is still my comfort state of being, and that's the truthhhhhh ;~).


Learning extrovert behavior is a coping mechanism, and I understand this completely. Sometimes it is really hard to filter and compartmentalize the background white noise. Most of the time I just tune it out.


----------



## jaydee33 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have had LYS owners snub me. Years ago I walked into a store carrying my brand new granddaughter--a real easy sale--right? 
It was mid afternoon and the owner was sitting at a table full of food in the middle of the store eating and feeding her dog with a spoon. I asked her a question and she lit into me about why couldn't I see how busy she was. I tried that store 2 more times as it is well stocked but met with the same rudeness.
At another one, I was totally ignored. The owner was talking to her friend and even though I was standing there with yarn to buy she I was completely invisible.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

jaydee33 said:


> I have had LYS owners snub me. Years ago I walked into a store carrying my brand new granddaughter--a real easy sale--right?
> It was mid afternoon and the owner was sitting at a table full of food in the middle of the store eating and feeding her dog with a spoon. I asked her a question and she lit into me about why couldn't I see how busy she was. I tried that store 2 more times as it is well stocked but met with the same rudeness.
> At another one, I was totally ignored. The owner was talking to her friend and even though I was standing there with yarn to buy she I was completely invisible.


People act badly. They just do. People have preferences. People reject us. People say: "No" to us. It is never pleasant. Even my computer says "no" to me, & makes me mad!  Every social dancer has been refused a requested dance, "resting" they say, & then dance off with someone else. Even a dance teacher did this to me, who should know better.... a direct snub, it felt like. It always "pinches", but it is NOT you! Sometimes, people act like they are the Center, & everyone else is a Secondary Player, playing around them. People act badly on purpose & sometimes without thought or awareness. Our thoughts & actions DO influence the well-being or not, of others. There are ripples out to the Universe from kind or unkind behaviors, (influences that we do not know about). Sometimes I have apologized in the beginning, if I am especially agitated or stressed or angry. I want to be part of the solution.... not the problem. This is an on-going journey for me, as well as everyone else living (they fail or not in any given moment, just like me, & need forgiveness). Also, if your self-esteem is intact, at that moment, you will not take offense, just take deep breaths to calm yourself, & do not go there again (unless their yarn is amazing  & you might choose to go back)! Patronize those that treat you with the respect you deserve, & value your business. $$ is our power in a lot of things! We, too, can have preferences!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

My favorite comment to knitting a baby blanket in the doctor's waiting room was when the receptionist came out after about 15 minutes and said, "Please, can I just touch it?


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

jaydee33 said:


> I have had LYS owners snub me. Years ago I walked into a store carrying my brand new granddaughter--a real easy sale--right?
> It was mid afternoon and the owner was sitting at a table full of food in the middle of the store eating and feeding her dog with a spoon. I asked her a question and she lit into me about why couldn't I see how busy she was. I tried that store 2 more times as it is well stocked but met with the same rudeness.
> At another one, I was totally ignored. The owner was talking to her friend and even though I was standing there with yarn to buy she I was completely invisible.


True story about bad service, not yarn-related, but pertinent to this particular post...

Back in the late 1980s, my younger sister was dating a rather wealthy man. We lived in the Dallas area, he lived in New York. She was a Kim Dawson model, had several parts in commercials as a hand model, a small walk-on part in a movie, etc. Without makeup, she looked like an angry troll. Let's say she cleaned up really well.

One Friday evening, she was returning home, and a drunk driver slammed into her Mercedes. The driver was driving an older car people now call a beater... rust, bondo, missing bumper, duct tape... and had no insurance. The Mercedes was towed, the beater was towed, the drunk woman was arrested.

The next morning, my sister called her boyfriend and told him what happened. She was very upset, and he arranged a money transfer.

The following day, she walked into a Mercedes dealership in Dallas, arriving in a rental car, wearing sweats, Nikes, a ponytail, no makeup, and a Gucci bag with enough cash to buy a new Mercedes.

Two salesmen were standing around, talking to each other. Without saying hello, one of them said, over his shoulder,

"The Buicks are upstairs."

Maybe this is genetic, but she did exactly what I would have done in her place, she walked out of the place with her Gucci bag full of cash, drove the rental car down the road to a different Mercedes dealership, and asked to speak to the manager.

She explained to the manager what had happened, and he bent over backwards to assist her in the purchase of a new Mercedes, with all the bells and whistles, and a few perks, in consideration of the cash purchase.

When she received the new Mercedes, she drove to the first dealership and asked to speak to the manager.

Did I mention she cleans up really well ?

She asked to speak to the manager , and said,

"Do you see that new Mercedes over there ? I didn't buy it here, I bought it down the street. That man, right over there, was rude to me, and wouldn't even look at me ".

Guess where she went to have the new Mercedes serviced, oil changes, etc. ?

The first dealership.

She never saw that rude salesman again, and she made a point to be say hello to the manager, in heels, makeup, with her Gucci bag, all cleaned up.

This has absolutely nothing to do with yarn, but it has a lot to do with customer service. I grew up in a family-owned grocery store, and have walked out of 3 different yarn shops and countless other establishments because of rude customer service. My $$ follow right along behind me.

I have often wondered if some retail establishments are not in business to make money, but to show a loss, and launder money.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

mthrift said:


> People act badly. They just do.
> ... Patronize those that treat you with the respect you deserve, & value your business. $$ is our power in a lot of things! We, too, can have preferences!


This is why I shop online. Fabulous Yarn is my current favorite. They are fast, efficient, and give nice discounts.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Dangrktty said:


> True story about bad service, not yarn-related, but pertinent to this particular post...
> 
> Back in the late 1980s, my younger sister was dating a rather wealthy man. We lived in the Dallas area, he lived in New York. She was a Kim Dawson model, had several parts in commercials as a hand model, a small walk-on part in a movie, etc. Without makeup, she looked like an angry troll. Let's say she cleaned up really well.
> 
> ...


YES. Thanks for sharing this. Human Nature. It is relevant to the subject. You can never guess what another person has gone through by looking.... their intention. My father always said that the character of a person showed, when they were kind to those they did not have to be kind to, like bus boys, or waitresses, or any service job employee. Respect goes a long way. Respect to clients, who come to your business is a must. They talk. They return. They bring their friends. So many businesses have been made by "word of mouth". Kindness matters. You are in business to fill the needs of your customers.... their need or want, creates your livelihood, makes your business possible.... no need/want, you go out of business! I, too, marvel at the lack of wisdom & common sense. You never know how far what you do will ripple out. In an experiment on Oprah.... the ripples of kindness went way far out & beyond than anyone expected!  Thanks for this! I enjoyed it!


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Dangrktty said:


> True story about bad service, not yarn-related, but pertinent to this particular post...
> 
> Back in the late 1980s, my younger sister was dating a rather wealthy man. We lived in the Dallas area, he lived in New York. She was a Kim Dawson model, had several parts in commercials as a hand model, a small walk-on part in a movie, etc. Without makeup, she looked like an angry troll. Let's say she cleaned up really well.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience when watch shopping several years ago. I went to local jewelry store my family had used for years. I told them what I wanted. They kept showing me what was "on sale". I stated repeated what I wanted. So, I left, and got what I wanted else where. I told everyone in my family I didn't want anything from that store again. (My family is still in denial of the face that I always say what I mean). My husband bought me something from there. First, it was not what I really wanted, just sorta close. So, I took it back to the store, thinking about an exchange. I was going to re-gift. They didn't have anything that suited. I handed them the first item back and they informed me that they would only do an exchange, not a return. I told them I didn't care what they did, I didn't want anything from their store, and left the item behind when i left.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

mthrift said:


> You are SO right... but it always surprises me that something that is VERY simple to knit..... gets sold in an "expensive" venue for a lot of money. It is about marketing, & I know that I do not have this skill-set, or the entrance to very expensive venues. I know there are people out there that would appreciate your socks & pay for them! BUT, how to access them?


I have to say, tho, I have no desire to knit socks for profit. I knit them because I like to, and for people I choose to gift them to. I am pretty sure I could find a way to sell them for the price I want, but, now it's not fun and relaxing, it's work, and I knit slow.


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> I had a similar experience when watch shopping several years ago. I went to local jewelry store my family had used for years. I told them what I wanted. They kept showing me what was "on sale". I stated repeated what I wanted. So, I left, and got what I wanted else where. I told everyone in my family I didn't want anything from that store again. (My family is still in denial of the face that I always say what I mean). My husband bought me something from there. First, it was not what I really wanted, just sorta close. So, I took it back to the store, thinking about an exchange. I was going to re-gift. They didn't have anything that suited. I handed them the first item back and they informed me that they would only do an exchange, not a return. I told them I didn't care what they did, I didn't want anything from their store, and left the item behind when i left.


Hmmm...sounds like they win, you lose. Now they have your husband's money to keep, and your item to resell.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

gypsysoul said:


> I have to say, tho, I have no desire to knit socks for profit. I knit them because I like to, and for people I choose to gift them to. I am pretty sure I could find a way to sell them for the price I want, but, now it's not fun and relaxing, it's work, and I knit slow.


Yes, once you enter the market, it is a lot of work (& stress & demand) in exchange for the profit. I agree with you. Socks are for the ones you love.... lovingly made!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

mthrift said:


> Yes, once you enter the market, it is a lot of work (& stress & demand) in exchange for the profit. I agree with you. Socks are for the ones you love.... lovingly made!


 :thumbup:


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

I am extremely disappointed, but mostly with some people in this forum. I just spent an hour of my life, which I'll never get back, going through a fairly recent topic that encompassed almost 40 pages. It seemed like it started like a very normal post, but quickly grew into a series of accusations: "You did this", "But you did that". Wow.

Ok, I am complaining about it, but I have to confess it was like a train wreck. I couldn't seem to close the tab and move on.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Haven't you seen the t-shit .. Shut up I'm counting...


LOL! This comment made my night! I cant stop laughing cause this is so me >.> If I try to convers while knitting. I cant count and talk at the same time.

But in my head I say Shut up But if the person doesn't notice my "I'm kind of busy" glare then I'd would say it out loud. I can only handle so much before I get annoyed but typically I am a nice person but when I get annoyed not so much.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> I wonder if the OP is reading any of this or still insisting strangers at airports chat with her even when they want alone time?


Yup, still here! It's been a pretty amazing series of responses. The original question came about because I was surprised to find I _did_ have an expectation that knitters were more likely to want to talk and I wasn't sure that was realistic. I think we've proved that is not the case.

I am still taken back by the terms rude and accost used by several responses. A quick comment in an airport of all places doesn't seem that way to me. Would questions like "is there anyone sitting here" or "have they started boarding yet" also be considered rude?

There is no 'insisting' they talk as mentioned in this response. The ball is totally in the knitter's court. My comment is an opening, an invitation to converse that is easily deferred if you're not in the mood. There are no hard feelings, but yes, a bit of a feeling of disappointment on my part that there was a missed opportunity to chat about knitting and maybe learn something new.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

lcunitz said:


> Yup, still here! It's been a pretty amazing series of responses. The original question came about because I was surprised to find I _did_ have an expectation that knitters were more likely to want to talk and I wasn't sure that was realistic. I think we've proved that is not the case.
> 
> I am still taken back by the terms rude and accost used by several responses. A quick comment in an airport of all places doesn't seem that way to me. Would questions like "is there anyone sitting here" or "have they started boarding yet" also be considered rude?
> 
> There is no 'insisting' they talk as mentioned in this response. The ball is totally in the knitter's court. My comment is an opening, an invitation to converse that is easily deferred if you're not in the mood. There are no hard feelings, but yes, a bit of a feeling of disappointment on my part that there was a missed opportunity to chat about knitting and maybe learn something new.


Personally, I don't believe ... "is there anyone sitting here" or "have they started boarding yet"... rude or intrusive.

A comment is not an intrusion, however a question is not always welcome. It is all really up to the querant, to read and interpret the body language and personal space of the knitter.

Think of it this way, would you interrupt a person reading a book or a magazine and ask them what they are reading ? Some people are not interested in chatting about knitting and don't view their knitting in public as a teachable moment.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

lcunitz said:


> Yup, still here! It's been a pretty amazing series of responses. The original question came about because I was surprised to find I _did_ have an expectation that knitters were more likely to want to talk and I wasn't sure that was realistic. I think we've proved that is not the case.
> 
> I am still taken back by the terms rude and accost used by several responses. A quick comment in an airport of all places doesn't seem that way to me. Would questions like "is there anyone sitting here" or "have they started boarding yet" also be considered rude?
> 
> There is no 'insisting' they talk as mentioned in this response. The ball is totally in the knitter's court. My comment is an opening, an invitation to converse that is easily deferred if you're not in the mood. There are no hard feelings, but yes, a bit of a feeling of disappointment on my part that there was a missed opportunity to chat about knitting and maybe learn something new.


I think that like many things in life, there is no definitive answer that applies to every situation, every person. Some would welcome a chat & some would be indifferent & some would feel it rude. You are the SAME person.....friendly & you want a chat. BUT, those that you want to chat with are ALL DIFFERENT people....may feel differently, & will take your approach.... in ALL sorts of ways....that you cannot predict ahead of time.... in as many ways as there are people. Some want to be left alone & some would just LOVE a chat... some may not in the beginning, but might just find you charming & interested & interesting....or some not at all. You just never know until you approach & try...... I DO think knitters, in general, have been really nice to me, artists & dancers, knitters, so in general, it is worth a try.....mostly a win. So, then, approach gently,if you are in the mood, & see if the party, whose mind you cannot read, wants to go further. Back off or go forward.... from what you observe. There is NO ONE WAY to handle this..... each person & situation will be different.... but isn't that the joy of it anyway!


----------



## Di19 (Mar 2, 2013)

Been a while since I have been on here so answering this late...I would think a "knitting night" at the lys would be more focused on socializing then not, which is why I was uncomfortable when I was ignored. Yes, the ladies all knew each other but the biggest shock was the owner of the shop...when you advertise "come join us at knitting night" to the general public you would think the owner would at least be friendly...makes for potential customers in my opinion...oh well, the shop has since closed so not a worry anymore!!


Kadoonya said:


> Gee, Di19, why would anyone go to a knitting group and not socialize? Isn't that the point?
> As a multi generational native of NYC I learned to be taciturn as a way to find quiet and privacy in crowded, chaotic surroundings. I still have that tendency though I have lived many years in New England. Could be that was the case at the airport.
> Incidentally, it is an urban myth that New Yorkers are unfriendly. They are the same mix of people you find in any town, large or small. They come from all over the world and bring their customs and culture. Sometimes an approach is misunderstood but if there is trouble, they become as united as any small town in America would.


----------

